# Creams and Serums with HGHs (Choosing between Neocutis and SkinMedica)



## Brooklyn Yoshimura (Jan 24, 2015)

I've recently begun looking into buying some new skincare products and my esthetician recommended a few products with human growth hormones.  Now, I am having a hard time choosing between two brands.  Neocutis and SkinMedica.  The HGH in each are different.  I researched into both and read reviews but have found no studies comparing the two officially so I wanted to ask for opinions.  Has anyone used either brand and do you prefer one over the other?  I have been thinking about getting the Neocutis Bio cream (PSP) and the Neocutis eye cream since both seem highly recommended but now I am stuck on a serum (Neocutis Bio-serum vs. SkinMedica TNS serum).  I would obviously like to try both serums but at $250 a pop that's not really an option since I am buying other products as well.  I wonder if I can use the Neocutis bio cream (with PSP) and then use the SkinMedica TNS serum.  

Any help is appreciated on the following products:

Neocutis Bio-Cream (with PSP)

Neocutis Bio-Serum

Neocutis Bio-Serum Spot treatment

SkinMedica TNS Recovery Complex

SkinMedica TNS Essential Serum

SkinMedica TNS Line Refine

Thanks!!


----------



## glowandglam (Jan 25, 2015)

I'd never heard of this before, but um it seems like you could be putting yourself at a *huge* risk... I read an article that said the group who initially said it was a good idea to use this for anti-aging actually later retracted their statement. &lt;(http://blog.pharmacymix.com/human-growth-hormone-for-skin-good-idea)&gt;

eh... your also not supposed to actually inject or use hgh unless you have a medical condition as it actually will make you grow.. thats why they inject it into like kids who have a defieciency meaning their body doesn't produce enough, they can end up becoming dwarfs if they don't revamp thier supply in terms... 

Also check out this article on the side effects that can happen I swear theres like a hundred... What are you using the regimen for anyway?

http://www.md-health.com/Growth-Hormone-Side-Effects.html


----------



## xiuxie (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi BrooklynAshley,

I've also had this question in regards to these two brands.  And just disregard the glowandglam's uninformed post on HGH usage... the references s/he is making has to do with injections or applying a massive and highly concentrated amount to the entire body.  Yes, the skin does absorb whatever we put on it, but the HGH in skin care regimes is such a small amount.  You're not going to have any of the side effects by applying a few drops to your face/neck as you will injecting pure HGH into your body! I'm not sure why people who are not familiar with the products, application, and manufacture even feel like they need to post their opinions... 

Anyway,  Skinmedica and Neocutis both have excellent products.  From the Skinmedica line, I have only tried the TNS Essential Serum and loved it; it worked great and saw results in about 2 weeks.  The Essential Serum has the Recovery Complex in one chamber of the Essential pump (there are two different products that are pumped out of the same bottle), so you won't need to buy both products.  It's nice and loaded with antioxidants if your skin can tolerate the formula and if you can tolerate the smell.. it's smelly!  Also, some people complain that equal parts of the two serums/treatments don't get disposed properly, but I didn't have that experience.  

From the Neocutis line, I've tried the Bio-Serum (same formula in the spot treatments), Bio-Cream, and Journee (SPF day cream).  I love all of them.  The Bio-Serum is highly concentrated PSP and I notice a change in my complexion within 1 week of using it (other people notice it too).  The Bio-Cream and Journee are wonderful as well.  I love Neocutis because their products are nearly scentless and they are so comforting to the skin.  The only downside to Neocutis is that all of the products have parabens (except for the Bio-Serum, the Bio-Serum is paraben-free).

I would just try both and see which you prefer.  I haven't used Skinmedica for so long and I think I'm going to try it out again once my Neocutis supply is gone.  Both are awesome!


----------



## cbenn (Sep 13, 2015)

I much prefer the Neocutis line (Bio-Serum, Bio-Cream PSP) over the SkinMedica (TNS Essential, Recovery) for the following reasons:

- Both of them are just as effective, but the Neocutis Bio-Serum and Bio-Cream gives my face a certain "glow" that I do not get from the SkinMedica TNS Essential Serum.  I can't explain it, but every time I use the Bio-Serum or Bio-Cream I get many compliments on my gorgeous skin and that it glows. 

- I like to use these serums on my lips to increase volume.  The Neocutis Bio-Serum and Bio-Creams are moisturizing and plump up my lips.  With the SkinMedica TNS Essential Serum, my lips sting and feel really dry (even when I put moisturizer over them)- so I have to avoid my lip area with the TNS.

- I have somewhat sensitive skin.  The Neocutis line is awesome for all skin types and works great for sensitive skin.  They feel luxurious, nourishing and soothing when you apply them.  I never need a moisturizer after using the Neocutis line.  The SkinMedica TNS Essential Serum, however, can be a bit harsh on my skin depending on the weather, hormones, etc. 

- SkinMedica TNS Essential Serum and Recovery Complex have parabens.  Neocutis Bio-Serum is paraben-free / no parabens.

- The SMELL!  SkinMedica's TNS Essential Serum (and the Recovery Complex) smell horrendous!  These products have a very medicinal, chemical smell and I believe part of any skin care regimen is the experience of feeling like you're pampering and nourishing your skin- not applying what smells like caustic gel to your face.  The bad part of the smell does dissapate quickly, but any man I've been with does not care for the residual smell (comments like- you smell like a band-aid, like a hospital, or medicinal...not sexy!)  Neocutis Bio-Serum and Bio-Cream, on the other hand, have nearly no smell at all. 

- Application.  The Neocutis products are an all-in-one... one pump, that's it!  Easy.  The SkinMedica TNS Essential Serum is administered in two separate chambers and many times it's difficult to get equal amounts out of each chamber.  I nearly always ran out of one chamber before the other (although it was a small amount).  Also, SkinMedica's instructions are to pump the TNS Essential Serum on the back of your hand and mix the two there, but much of the ingredient is absorbed into the one hand you're using (but I guess if you want to treat your hands with the Serum, that's a good thing, just make sure to switch off).  If you're not into applying the serum to your hands, then you're wasting product.

Hope that helps!  I find Neocutis to be the winner, for me at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

